
Oppo’s Super VOOC is the fastest fast charging we’ve ever seen - O_H_E
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/10/10/17958648/oppo-super-vooc-fast-charging-find-x-lamborghini-edition
======
O_H_E
Check TechAltar's vedio[1] for comparisons and some simplified science behind
the tech.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODeImrQs3ME](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODeImrQs3ME)

